# Hybrid Audio GP - Feb 20th at Sonus



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This should be epic.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Very tempted since I missed the one in Bloomington in October.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Info from Hybrid's fb page:


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

well poop, I have MECA training and a will be attending a MECA show the next day in Lebanon Tn.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Checking the schedule!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm interested but only if I can compete. I'm not sure I will have my amps back in the car by then, though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd really like to go to this but my work travel is iffy all through March. Kinda with John as well... I'd need to compete as well. Darn.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ErinH said:


> I'd need to compete as well. Darn.



I could register you as my copilot for 2016 if you'd like!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will definitely be there.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

I attended this one in July of this year. It was cool. The system tuning part was my main interest. I was eager to hear how they were talking about doing it. What kind of tools/techniques.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I will be going of course, something this cool going on in my backyard can not be ignored. I think there will be some awesome training going on that everyone should take advantage of. Not to often will you have great fabricators along with great tuners in the same place giving advice and training, good stuff. I think it is great that Hybrid and Sonus are teaming up to help educate people in this hobby we all love. I believe this is a step in the right direction for growth. So I hope I see a lot of new faces at this event. Even if you are not planing on competing I hope to see you there, just being able to hang out with great people is worth the trip to me. I hope to see a lot more IASCA events in this area. See you all there.


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll be there. 
Beer and a hotdog.

And some tunes.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

So we have a new development, Scott Welch will now be attending the show. Looking like an all star kinda event. This show keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

This really sounds like a lot of fun.... Humm... only 35 minutes up the road...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Just submitted my registration. I will be there with my silver older BMW sedan. I am also bringing a friend who just registered. He will be bringing his white Dodge truck. 

See ya there! Say hello!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Ps - tmrw is the last day to register.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SQ_TSX said:


> This really sounds like a lot of fun.... Humm... only 35 minutes up the road...


you should go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> you should go.


Agreed sir.... sounds like a fun day


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Agreed sir.... sounds like a fun day



Looking forward to hearing your car, sir!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Do you have to early register for the IASCA show or register the day of the show ?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I would suggest registering either way yet tonight or tmrw. It says they are closing registration tomorrow.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm out. Not going to have my car back together in time, I'm afraid.

Will be at SBN.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> you should go.


Registered this morning...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this. I was planning a trip to Sonus anyway, but I just want to meet some people, listen, and ask a few fabrication questions. This is not a closed event is it? Like if I don't register can I still be part of the fun, excluding the discussion?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

schmiddr2 said:


> I'm just now seeing this. I was planning a trip to Sonus anyway, but I just want to meet some people, listen, and ask a few fabrication questions. This is not a closed event is it? Like if I don't register can I still be part of the fun, excluding the discussion?


I would think you could stop by a see the car show portion....

I'm not going to be at the discussion, but want to compete...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SQ_TSX said:


> Registered this morning...


 very good sir.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Registered this morning...


sweet!

which iasca class are you competing in?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

benny z said:


> sweet!
> 
> which iasca class are you competing in?


Honestly don't know... Been quite a while since I've competed... not really sure where I would fit in... any advice on Class would be welcome... LOL

I'm looking at this show as something fun to do... A learning experience...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> I'm looking at this show as something fun to do... A learning experience...


...and that's what it's all about!

ok, cool. there will be plenty of folks there to help you determine the correct placement.

sqc rules are here if you want to take a look: http://iasca.com/download/sq/2016-SQC-Rules.pdf


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

benny z said:


> ...and that's what it's all about!
> 
> ok, cool. there will be plenty of folks there to help you determine the correct placement.
> 
> sqc rules are here if you want to take a look: http://iasca.com/download/sq/2016-SQC-Rules.pdf


Just downloaded the rules... going to spend a little time reading at lunch today...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> I would think you could stop by a see the car show portion....
> 
> I'm not going to be at the discussion, but want to compete...


You will need to preregister to compete at the event. 
From what I remember from your Sonus build. IASCA amateur class would be the class you fit into. If I remember correctly, you have a pillar build in your car. That would fit you into that class.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

BlackHHR said:


> You will need to preregister to compete at the event.
> From what I remember from your Sonus build. IASCA amateur class would be the class you fit into. If I remember correctly, you have a pillar build in your car. That would fit you into that class.


Thanks sir... Yes the tweeters in the pillars and modified door panels...

I went ahead and registered this morning at the Hybrid Audio website...


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm scheduled to pick up my car at Sonus that day, so why not?! I have not been in a competition car in 20 years. Everything has changed. Excited to meet some guys from this forum and see and hear some cool cars.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> Thanks sir... Yes the tweeters in the pillars and modified door panels...
> 
> I went ahead and registered this morning at the Hybrid Audio website...


I was looking at your build log. The tweeters can be in the a pillars, but must retain an oem appearance. For some reason I thought you have a 3 way with mids in the pillars. But the rules for novice says you must retain the jack and spare tire in the oem location. 
That is where your amp rack is located. 
It would be the amateur class for your car.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

BlackHHR said:


> I was looking at your build log. The tweeters can be in the a pillars, but must retain an oem appearance. For some reason I thought you have a 3 way with mids in the pillars. But the rules for novice says you must retain the jack and spare tire in the oem location.
> That is where your amp rack is located.
> It would be the amateur class for your car.


Thank you sir..... see you in a few weeks


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Thank you sir..... see you in a few weeks



Two! Two weeks! 

I compete in amateur also. This will be fun!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be competing. Just unsure of which class it will fall into. This will be my first IASCA contest since 1998. Looks like I have a lot to learn.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

What vehicle/equipment/speaker locations?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be bringing my 2014 Ford Focus. Stock headunit in the dash. Fosgate 360.3, Arc XDI 1100.5, Image Dynamics IDQ 12 all in the hatch. Image Dynamics XS65 Midbass, and Reverb Acoustics F2BE in the door. The 2" wideband speakers are in a little pod formed out from the factory tweeter spot at the top of the door panel.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm you will probably fall into amateur as well. If the widebands were tweeters you would most likely fall into rookie with OEM locations, however a midrange driver in place of the tweeter I think will push you into amateur.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Turns out I can't make it. Have a meeting regarding an out of country trip that I can't miss, and it looks like the Boxster won't be finished anyway. Bummed


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

So what's the official count on who's going and who's competing? I'm gonna be there for the discussion. I'd like to hear a few of the setups from the DIYMA guys while I'm there.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Onyx1136 said:


> So what's the official count on who's going and who's competing? I'm gonna be there for the discussion. I'd like to hear a few of the setups from the DIYMA guys while I'm there.


i will be there (competing in amateur) with my car:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...all-gallery/197938-bmw-e46-kick-refinish.html

and i am bringing my friend (competing in pro-am) with this truck:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/237089-well-someones-gonna-have-fun.html

definitely say hello! i will be happy to demo either/both vehicles for you.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

benny z said:


> i will be there (competing in amateur) with my car:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...all-gallery/197938-bmw-e46-kick-refinish.html
> 
> ...


Awesome. I've been following both those build logs. I'm interested to hear your Beemer, those kicks look really good.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks - see you soon!

Who else is going???


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I'm going to be there. It is only about 30 min from me. Wonder what time would be good if not there for the discussion or competition?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

The day is going to be full of optional sessions to attend. The registered folks received a very detailed communication about how/what to sign up for, judging times, etc. Really impressed with the processional communication so far. I suspect we are in for a real treat Saturday!

Registration ends at 9 and I know they will be judging until at least 2... folks will be in and out of sessions based on what they signed up for, so catching some demos all day should be possible I'd think.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info. I'll plan for about 1pm.

FYI, It will be 50-60F and may rain some of the day.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeh I've been watching the weather every few hours for like a week and a half haha! Currently it shows overcast with rain in the evening. We will see...


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I signed up a while back and haven't received a detailed email yet. Would someone be willing to forward there's to me?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm - yes - shoot me your email addy via pm


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Never mind, found it buried in my Junk folder for some reason. Every other email came to my main inbox except the most important one. That figures. First world problems.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Whoops! Send your response - I'm sure you will be accommodated.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Benny, did u get a reply back after you sent them the list of sessions you wanted to attend?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2016)

Best of luck to all the competitors today !

Post some photos. ...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Well crap. I did the same freaking thing I did at finals. I took my camera with full intentions of getting photos of everyone's rides, only to put my camera back in the trunk after I took 2 pictures when I first got there. Then I got busy listening to cars, talking to ppl, etc, and forgot to get it back out. Sorry!



















And a quick cell shot when I got there...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Really awesome time today tho. Met a lot of good people and heard some groovy cars!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

wish i could have been there. Mine is sitting in the bay at Sonus!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow Sonus does have a great facility. I'm sure that someone else there took some pictures that we can all see.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

Any results ?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Any results ?



They should be posted on the IASCA site this week sometime. 

I personally had a great event...I *cough* pulled off the highest score of the event with 244 points.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

Fantastic sir !
Congrats


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks! How's Freeze Fest today? REALLY wish I could have made it. :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

Weather was OK.... 

SPL guys were a little too close....

Met a lot of great guys and listened to some very nice SQ cars.


----------

